# any1 replaced spark plugs in the NEW x-trail?



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

according to nissan's parts catalog, the x-trail and the B16 (2007+) spec-v share the same plug, but its not the 05 x-trail, its the newer one.

Ive turbo'd my B16 spec-v but cant find ANY plugs for it so I can drop to a colder heat range. This is the NGK part# DILKAR6A11 so if ANYONE can help and find me a colder plug, id be oh so greatly appreciative!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

What model is your xtrail? T30 or T31 (the new shape) and also, petrol or diesel?


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 2007 sentra spec-v, but we use the same plugs but I cant find any aftermarket with a colder heat range since I turbo'd the car. Im referring to the T31 model, petrol


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're in a bit of toruble mate, because there isn't much to choose when ot come to the new QR25DE engine, as Nissan have changed the spark plugs that go into it compared to the previous models.










This is the standard NGK spark plug and it is so rare and hard to find, that is not available anywhere else in the world, except from Nissan themselves!!

Not even the NGK website has a listing of this spark plug. I wonder why??

After further research, I realized that the ONLY option for T31 owners to upgrade their standard NGK plugs to the Iridium option would be going to the DENSO Plug (part number FXE20HR11)

This is the only spark plug that can replace the factory supplied NGK.

What a shocker :roar:


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> You're in a bit of toruble mate, because there isn't much to choose when ot come to the new QR25DE engine, as Nissan have changed the spark plugs that go into it compared to the previous models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, i found that denso plug, and now my search is on to locate on a few steps colder. The "20" designates the heat range and 20 is the equivalent of ngk 6. 22 = 7 and 24=8 so im trying to find an 8 heat range plug. My buddy THINKS he found that the new VQ35HR (2007+ 350z/g35) may use the same plug, im gonna buy one and try it out.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries mate, let me know how you go with it.


----------

